# Shoulder Injury



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our four year old female has injured her shoulder. She was running through the woods and yelped loudly. Our first reaction was - snake bite! We checked her thoroughly for external injury and could find none. When we were done she took off running full speed without a care. We thought we were in the clear. Until that night when she started limping.

Flash forward three weeks and she is still limping (only at night for some reason). We took her to the vet today and he has put her on strict no off leash walks, runs, swims or otherwise. Praying she doesn't need surgery. 

Like all V's, she is a voracious exerciser. She easily runs 4-5 miles per day. She can swim/retrieve full speed for well over an hour. Keeping this girl quiet will be quite a chore - especially since we have 30+ acres plus a second V and they love to wrestle. Not sure how to even approach it. (Advice accepted!)

While at the vet today she received a deep tissue laser treatment, which the vet says helps promote healing. Because of the laser, everyone in the room had to wear goggles, including the little lass. Here she is sporting her snazzy goggles.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Although it might seem hard to keep her quiet for the time being - especially for a dog that gets daily off leash runs - please let her heal.

My Vizlsa Gibson hurt both his ACL's a few years back (he passed away this past Feb) and I was too soft the first few months to not let him sneak a few runs off leash. I felt bad, and let him go. But I know it didnt let him heal and led later on to more issues, eventually leading to him having to be on medication daily. That is never good, and it is what caused his multiple organ failure.

It is super hard to keep an energetic dog quiet. But they dont care when they are running and having fun, that afterwards they will be in agony. Let her heal and listen to your vet.

All the best to both of you!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and sorry about your loss of sweet Gibson. We will monitor her carefully.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope Sadie's feeling better sooner than later. I've heard great things about the laser treatment. I'd recommend trying to tire her out mentally and hopefully that'll take some of the edge off. You could hide some kibble out in your hay fields and let her find it while on lead.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope I didnt sound rude. I know it is very hard to say to yourself "oh Ill just let him/her run for a bit"... and of course when they are running and having fun, they forget all about the pain of injury.

With Gib I was guilty of letting him off leash when I was told not to. I felt guilty not allowing him to have a bit of a run, but after I felt even worse for knowing that his injury healing was set back or made worse. 

As for laser, Gibson also received several treatments (especially after his TTA operation) and it was very good for him I think. I'd definitely do it again with my next dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its tough to keep a V from exercise, and having more than 1 V makes it even harder. The only way I have found to do it is use the crate when your not right with them. Keep a leash on them when not crated, and the last is take them with you everywhere you can. We do lots of trips to the store, where they can meet new people, and new sights and sounds. They ride with me to the bank, and have lunch at restaurants with outdoor patios. Just them getting to get out of the house, seems to keep them upbeat.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

GREAT ideas and suggestions everyone. I do have a bank & post office run tomorrow. I'll take my sweet baby with me. 

She's doing so much better now that she's been on total rest. I'm not going to bite & release her early though. We'll do the full 2 weeks of rest and then slowly get back into it to see how she does. 

More deep tissue laser tomorrow. Bring on the goggles! 8)


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

And no, ajcoholic, you did not sound rude at all. Advice taken & noted!


----------

